# GHRP2 delivery methods ORAL VS Shots?



## xtical (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome to the tread brothers in muscle!

At the grand age of 36 (with grey), and a number or gym, judo, athletic and gymnastic pulls, sprains, tears/repairs, with the most recent being a abdominal/oblique pull from gymnastic ring strength work . I have decided to cut back to;

-HIIT

-Prasara yoga

While I rehab this injured area. At nearly 6'2" I carry 17st8lbs to 17st10lbs quite well, but in previous years was fighting fit at the 16st7lbs mark.

Overall primary goal at this time is you increase my range of motion/flexibility in my body, with a view to having a more "pain free" training life.

The secondary goal would be to return to the gymnastic strength training as my primary builder with a leaner/fitter/more supple/increased injury proof body .

Following years of reading about GHRP-2 when it was in it research only, and didn't appear on many forums I feel that the benefits it offers of:

Improve sex drive and desire by stimulation of hypothalamus

Reduces belly fat through lipolysis

Increases energy and vitality

Increases endurance

Accelerates healing from wounds or surgery

Strengthens the heart

Enhances the immune system

Increases IGF-1 production, by as much as 50% in first week

Improves sleep quality

Increases calcium retention, strengthens and increases the mineralization of bone, bone density

Increases protein synthesis,

Reduces liver uptake of glucose, an effect that opposes that of insulin

Promotes liver glucogenesis

Contributes to maintenance and function of pancreatic islets

To just name a few would be a, "Right up my street!" at this time.

What I am dicing around with in my mind is the best delivery method for me. From competitive days on the track I've had that "Needle very very bad" conditioning.

I wonder if the sublingual application of GHRP2 can deliver results on a par of:

-A shot in the upper leg?

-Rear shoulders?

-Stomach fatty tissue?

OR

Am I just being a Big big girls blouse and a sublingual squirt under the tongue would be the same as just shooting the mixed solution into the loo/bog ?

I'm thick skinned so you guys that are in the know can, "Tell it as it is!" to me .

I am looking at GHRP2 solo at 80mcg shot in the morning, before meal time. Then take it from there. Then perhaps after a week or 2, I'd include a pm/afternoon dosage. I've a muscular frame, and not what you'd describe as a hardgainer.

Chest +47"

Thighs + 27"

Arm + 17"

Waist 41.5" - YES This needs dropping down .

So, it's the health boost that I seek primarily.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## xtical (Jun 8, 2011)

Post was previously in the wrong section - Apologies on that. ANYWAYS!!!!

4 hours reading over at datbtrue, with further follow up on terms that I did not understand. I have my answer.

The world has not "yet" provided it with a all singing/dancing oral agent.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Given the nature of these peptides it would be nigh on impossible to create an effecient oral/nasal agent with current technology.

Sub-q jabs should be as good as painless though


----------



## xtical (Jun 8, 2011)

Well I've put it down in my mind FOLLOWING A DEEP READ OF INFORMTION that, what's good for the goose... Blah blah.

Thanks for the additional confirmation.


----------

